# My cat is afraid of the floor



## rapudzow (May 22, 2008)

About a week and a half ago my 7mo. (approx.) kitten started itching and scratching a lot. It started getting progressively worse the next several days. Now after a couple trips to the vet, we have gotten the itching somewhat under control via a steroid shot (but still trying to figure out the cause.)

Anyway, during this whole process, my Ralphie has developed a fear of the floor. He is afraid of the floor in every room except the guest room. 

Anyone else heard of this? Maybe something spooked him? It's weird though that it happened at the same time as the allergies.....???

I left him in the guest room today while I'm at work, but I put his food about a foot and 1/2 down the hallway. I suppose the only thing I can do is keep inching it down the hall until he relates some pleasure with being on the floor again.

When I'm home he hangs with me on the sofa, but I have to carry him to the food and litter box a couple times a day.

I feel so bad for him.

Anyone heard of anti-anxiety medication for cats?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

My first thought is fleas in the carpet. Or maybe a cleaner/solution on it that is causing the itching.
Wouldn't you hate the floor if it made you itch?

Good luck.


----------



## rapudzow (May 22, 2008)

I have ceramic tile on my floors and use a chemical free cleaner. The vet has also eliminated fleas/mites and ringworm. The vet thinks the allergergies are from food, litter or pollen. I live in a house that is less than a year old so we also eliminated mold, mildew and dustmites.

The guest room that he stays in is actually carpeted. That is where I put him with his food and litter when he started feeling bad and isn't afraid of that floor.

Thanks for the thought though...I hadn't thought of a cleaner.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

rapudzow said:


> The guest room that he stays in is actually carpeted. That is where I put him with his food and litter when he started feeling bad and isn't afraid of that floor.


Bingo. He doesn't like the tile floors. Can't get any traction. Cats prefer carpeted floors. Since obviously you can't change out your flooring, I'd say just give it time until he gets used to it. Stop carrying him about and see once what happens. It's possible you may have an accident or two, but I'm guessing in time he'll start walking on the tile again. He may not run......but I think he'll walk.


----------



## rapudzow (May 22, 2008)

Coaster,

He played on the floor like crazy up until 2 weeks ago. My other cat Zowie taught him how to fetch his mousie.(We got him from the Humane society about 2 1/2 mos. ago).

Do you think he could have just developed this fear from a slide? It's just weird that it is at the same time as these allergies showed up.

Also, he will not go on the floor in our master bedroom and it is carpeted. I wish I could get into his little head!

I'm determined to get him over this!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, two new facts for us detectives to work with. You're probably right. If it was just the tile, he wouldn't have the problem in the living room. A slide shouldn't scare a cat, unless maybe it caused them to fall off something or bang into something hard enough to hurt. So, we're back to square one.

A "chemical free" cleaner could still have an allergen in it. Also, is it citrus-scented? Cats hate citrus scent. Perhaps the scent lingers?


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry, I really couldn't resist.....

So, it's either the rooms or the floors. Since the surfaces are different (ie some carpeted rooms he won't walk on the floor and some tiled rooms he won't walk on the floor) I am going to cast my suspicion on the rooms instead of the floors. Not sure if that helps at all.

Perhaps trying a feli-way type defuser in one of the rooms with Lava Floor Syndrome?


----------



## rapudzow (May 22, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Thanks for all your help.

Ok - today's update is.....

Ralphie is making progress. I left the food bowl a couple feet outside of his bedroom. When I got home yesterday he walked about five feet down the hall into the laundry room (where I usually keep the litter box). PROGRESS!

Also, I take him to the living room when I am home and he is practically glued to the coffee table. I put his toybox on the floor and his food bowl and ventured down there a few brief times. PROGRESS!

I put him in his room with the door open again when I went to bed and he was in the living room when I woke up! He probably ran like heck from the bedroom...but it's still progress.

One other thing, I have to cats 10 and 11 yrs. old. In front of me they are always sweet to him...bathing him etc. but do you think they could be picking on him when I am not there?

FYI - I have been using feliway and diffusers since the allergies began.

Rapudzow


----------

